# games/foobillard



## talsamon (Oct 25, 2015)

Is marked as broken (fails to link). But compiles and installs on 10.2 and 9.3 (i386 and amd64) fine. (with nvidia-driver).

Btw: Cannot test foobillard in the *Vbox*.

```
vbox glx extension not supported by display :0
```
or

```
MESA-LOADER: could not get PCI ID
libGL error: core dri or dri2 extension not found
libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
```
but *vboxvideo* is loaded and

```
grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[  46.051] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  46.052] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
```


*Edit*: GuestAdditions work. Does glx not work under* Vbox? *(till now I does not need this in vbox, so I don't know).


----------

